# How long will they live????



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

What is the "normal" life span for a healthy maltese??? I thought it was 30 (dog years) I'm sure I'm wrong. Anyone know??? I know it's not something ANY of us want to think about.







But it's just a quesiton my husband and I were going back and fourth about.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I've read 15-18 years. Of course that can vary by many factors.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think that is a perfectly good question, and well worth an answer. I have heard that a healthy Maltese can live up to as much as 15 human years, and if that is the case Scooby has his work cut out for him looking after his mum and dad, now there's a thought, poor little guy.
Another thought too is, and I do often think about this, what and I hope it never happens to any of us, but what if something unfore seen happens to us and our beloved Malts are left without us, do we have a person to step in and take over their care? I often think of this and I think we all should have a chosen person who we have faith in to take over their care if need be.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I think that is a perfectly good question, and well worth an answer. I have heard that a healthy Maltese can live up to as much as 15 human years, and if that is the case Scooby has his work cut out for him looking after his mum and dad, now there's a thought, poor little guy.
> Another thought too is, and I do often think about this, what and I hope it never happens to any of us, but what if something unfore seen happens to us and our beloved Malts are left without us, do we have a person to step in and take over their care? I often think of this and I think we all should have a chosen person who we have faith in to take over their care if need be.
> 
> 
> ...


Very good point, Janet. I have in my will money set aside for Bonnie as well as an appointed caregiver. (Bonnie's babysitter, who loves Bonnie and who Bonnie adores.) I also included the name of her vet and groomer, with my wishes that she maintain those relationships. I feel so much better knowing that if anything happened to me that she is taken care of.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Regarding how long they live, I've seen so many numbers but most often I see around 12-14 human years. I've seen those 18-year numbers, too but I wonder how many live that long... my guess is not very many.









Linda, that's great that you've gotten that info in your will. It is the type of thing I think about but haven't done. I must do that.....


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I have heard up to 15-16 years.

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Don't know the life span, but Puddles has God-Parents. They will treat him as well or better than I do. My family also knows who's is to get puddles if were gone. 

One more thing to think about, what if your family is in a auto accident. Or if your called away for an emergency, never know! Will any one think to go get your furball, to potty walk and feed them? Puddles God-Parents (our best friends) have a key to our home just incase this should happen. They are to take him, his crate and all the toys and food to their home until things are back to normal.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have read that 15 years is the average. I think if good diet/exercise/ ( keeping proper weight!!!) and good vet care over the years could extend beyond that. 
Missy ( who, the dear little girl was a genetic "mess") who lived to just a month short of her 11th and she had many many health issues from early on... a basically healthy pooch could easily pass the 15 years. I firmly believe if things are monitored and nipped in the bud IF something crops up they can be usually be dealt with.
Her cancer for instance has a normal prognosis of 90-180 days from dx. When she passed was at the 1 year 9 month and that was STILL not causing her problems. Her success in that area was the unusual early detection of the tumor.. the vet did ultrasound very early on with what easily seemed to be a 'simple UTI! she saved my girls life!! So doing the "better-safe than sorry" route can make a huge difference in the life sapn in many many areas.!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I know that I am going to just keep saying "forever, forever, forever." Maybe if I keep saying it, Frosty will live that long.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think twelve years is the average life span, with many living longer







and far too many not living up to the average.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I always thought large dogs lived longer then little ones. My cousin told me it was the opposite and larger ones don't live as long. He has a german shepard that is 8 and he said he'll prob live until 12. I asked my vet and he agreed that small ones generally live longer. Not sure what is longer, my dog growing up was a medium/large dog and she lived to 17.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is an age chart from Antech diagnostics. http://www.antechdiagnostics.com/petowners...xams/howold.htm 

*How Old Is My Pet*
The first year of a pet's life is roughly equivalent to about the first fifteen years for a human and two pet years are equal to about twenty-four human years. After that, each year for a pet is equivalent to four years. This age comparision table provides general age comparasions between dogs and humans.











Here's another one developed by a vet for Pfizer: They are almost identical.
http://trouble.iotashan.com/animals/dog-age-chart.cfm


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hey thanks for that K/C, I always believed a dog life is 7 years to 1 human year now I see it varies, great info


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Hey thanks for that K/C, I always believed a dog life is 7 years to 1 human year now I see it varies, great info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a subject i like much either....i wish they lived as long as birds do. 50 -70...hmmm


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Not long enough!


----------



## malteseandme (Mar 21, 2006)

[attachment=4523:attachment]
My first Maltese, J.P.MacGillacutty, I had to have to sleep at 16. My Pressy was 18 and my sister's Vandy Love was 19. The Maltese I have now I expect(pray) will live well into their 20's. With all the new treatments, medicines, surgeries etc. I think if we give our babies the best we can they will live much longer. Pressy was never sick and up until the time of her death still acted like a puppy, at times. I have had several live 15 years. After the miracle I experienced with my Alley Oop's open heart surgery I know veterinary medicine is so close to human medicine in the great strides that cause us to live longer and better lives. Alley Oop had a heart murmur of 10 on a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the worst. She is absolutely perfect now and doesn't even have to take any medicine because the heart murmur is completely gone!


----------

